# Reptile expo pickups



## HAMISH_NOAH (Feb 16, 2014)

Just asking what did you guys get from the castle hill expo? I got a pair of ackies and a woodie colony


----------



## The_Geeza (Feb 16, 2014)

The flu probably... Standing in that cue for way to long


----------



## Illium (Feb 16, 2014)

I got a green balloon! 

Nearly went for the yellow ackies and black headed monitors though


----------



## borntobnude (Feb 16, 2014)

we picked up 150 worth of bulbs at better than 1/2 price and some central beardies . wanted some giant burrowing cockies but alas some people have big issues with roaches !! even if they only eat the leaves on the bottom of our stick insect enclosure 

and there were some very nice leaf tails too


----------



## HAMISH_NOAH (Feb 16, 2014)

Haha yeah waiting in that line was ridiculous especially if you didn't have an umbrella, yeah almost bought a pair of black heads they were amazing, and those lit bulbs where great


----------



## borntobnude (Feb 16, 2014)

MMMM just had a look at the seller of the cockroaches and they are considerably cheaper on their website 

glad I didn't buy them .


----------



## HAMISH_NOAH (Feb 16, 2014)

Attempting to sell them for more because of the large crowds


----------



## reaver (Feb 16, 2014)

That line. I got there early and they opened late so I was standing there in the rain for 40min even though I was close to the entrance.

Got a lovely patternless childrens, almost got an albino darwin but I didn't want to spend $700-$800 for one. Maybe next time.


----------



## Boiga (Feb 16, 2014)

borntobnude said:


> MMMM just had a look at the seller of the cockroaches and they are considerably cheaper on their website
> 
> glad I didn't buy them .



When you pay for a table fee, advertising, cost to get too and from the expo, display cases, tubs etc I think it's only fair that they are more expensive.


----------



## HAMISH_NOAH (Feb 16, 2014)

Yeah but they are trully beautiful snakes


----------



## Nathyrich (Feb 16, 2014)

Picked up this little beauty, popped in his new enclosure and he's gone a bit feisty, striking when i walk past the tank. Is this normal? All my other pythons have been fine from day one.


----------



## The_Geeza (Feb 16, 2014)

I was surprised how few jungle hatchies were available.. Ohh and where were snake ranch?

- - - Updated - - -



Nathyrich said:


> View attachment 305705
> Picked up this little beauty, popped in his new enclosure and he's gone a bit feisty, striking when i walk past the tank. Is this normal? All my other pythons have been fine from day one.


Give it time to settle... Good feed and prob be fine again


----------



## Nathyrich (Feb 16, 2014)

Yeah thought so, ill give it a week or there abouts and offer a feed and go from there.\

I emailed snake ranch last week and was told they would not be attending but will be at the Penrith expo in a couple of weeks.


----------



## The_Geeza (Feb 16, 2014)

Nathyrich said:


> Yeah thought so, ill give it a week or there abouts and offer a feed and go from there.\
> 
> I emailed snake ranch last week and was told they would not be attending but will be at the Penrith expo in a couple of weeks.


I'd doesn't hurt to offer food straight away ( even tho people state the opposite ).... This is basically only because on the odd occasion the snake in question is freaking out... I'm yet to have a new snake that didn't take a feed ( and they seem to settle on there warm spot and settle quicker)... Mainly cause the breeders keep feeding to min and they r normally hungry


----------



## Nathyrich (Feb 16, 2014)

Ok will try tomorrow then, worst that can happen is it refuses haha. Thanks for the advice Geeza!


----------



## Gavin123 (Feb 16, 2014)

Got this pair for my wife.


----------



## RSPcrazy (Feb 16, 2014)

I got a signed copy of Dr Robert Johnson's new book, I managed to get 3 of my reptiles in it, I was only expecting Lacey to be in it.


----------



## The_Geeza (Feb 16, 2014)

Gavin123 said:


> Got this pair for my wife.


For u!!! But u got away with it


----------



## Gavin123 (Feb 16, 2014)

The_Geeza said:


> For u!!! But u got away with it


Lol yep but she loves them. I topped up her sportsbet account for valentines day


----------



## Abbey1123 (Feb 16, 2014)

Got my very first snake - stimson python. She's so placid


----------



## The_Geeza (Feb 16, 2014)

Abbey1123 said:


> Got my very first snake - stimson python. She's so placid


Great first choice... Pic would help... Locality and which table did ya grab yur girl from... There were plenty of nice Stimi's as usual


----------



## FAY (Feb 16, 2014)

In defence of some breeders.A LOT of this years Hatchies are only just getting eating now and are not ready for these early expos.


----------



## wokka (Feb 16, 2014)

HAMISH_NOAH said:


> Attempting to sell them for more because of the large crowds


Maybe just seeking to recover the cost of attending the expo-stall hire and transport. That is the whole point of online sales which avoid those costs and allow for cheaper prices!


----------



## HAMISH_NOAH (Feb 16, 2014)

Yeah probably I heard a table for equipment was like 700$


----------



## Wiganov (Feb 16, 2014)

I still get excited that we have expos at all. When I was wandering along aisles of beautiful animals with my kids today, I thought what a far cry it was from the grim days before licensing came in.

I don't think it was the best expo we've seen at Castle Hill, but still plenty to drool over - there were even legless lizards, for God's sake. All in all, a bit of an emotional ordeal for those of us who've already reached strict, spouse-enforced reptile limits.  

I got some supplies, but the best purchase of the day was from Rodent Farm. I've got a woma that went from being a pig to totally finicky eater. I've tried all sorts of things, but he's just not interested and will go a big chunk of the year without eating. Not today, though - I showed him one of Wokka's rats and he smashed it down. Curious to see if he was up for an encore, I popped another rat in and that went down the hatch as well. The whole family celebrated.


----------



## cma_369 (Feb 16, 2014)

Any enclosure builders there and if so did anyone get their details???
Thanks

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## reptilezac (Feb 16, 2014)

got myself a levis and a woodie colony and a melamine enclosure


----------



## Sel (Feb 16, 2014)

Who were selling woodie colonies?


----------



## Pythons Rule (Feb 17, 2014)

cma_369 said:


> Any enclosure builders there and if so did anyone get their details???
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk



I didn't see any I was on the look out for racks and there was nothing  first year I been. 

Wokka - I will be buying from you in 2 weeks. 

Fay - I'm with you on that, that its hard to have a stall if your hatchlings aren't ready to be sold yet. I was thinking about it but I've only got 5 available now so if a stall is $700 odd which I thought I heard someone say it was $250 odd? I would have to sell a few to make it worth wile. maybe next year if I'm still here at lease then I'll have a few yearlings available.


----------



## The_Geeza (Feb 17, 2014)

I thought the table was $150???... And Newcastle expo $80?? Could be wrong tho

- - - Updated - - -



FAY said:


> In defence of some breeders.A LOT of this years Hatchies are only just getting eating now and are not ready for these early expos.


Very true Fay tho I have seen better castle hill expos... Do u think they will ever start pushing the dates back a bit to accommodate helping the breeders?


----------



## Abbey1123 (Feb 17, 2014)

The_Geeza said:


> Great first choice... Pic would help... Locality and which table did ya grab yur girl from... There were plenty of nice Stimi's as usual


View attachment 305751

She's Mcdonalds Ranges and got her from Stuart Binder who was in the middle section, he had a whole table of Stimmy's. We're getting along just great


----------



## sam78s (Feb 17, 2014)

I wanted to buy #allthesnakes .

My boys had a great time, but wanted to buy EVERYTHING! We went just after lunch, it was still raining but no lines. Heaps of people in that hot and sweaty hall though! 

The only thing we got was the Robert Johnson book (just missed getting it signed) and some multi vit powder for the beardies. 

It made me realise Geckos and Womas freak me out a bit (it's the eyes!) and GTP are to die for. So pretty. I also am trying to decide between a Coastal and a MD for my next snake. I'm wondering if I should go to the Penrith show, or if I'd be too tempted...


----------



## kitten_pheonix (Feb 17, 2014)

The_Geeza said:


> I thought the table was $150???... And Newcastle expo $80?? Could be wrong tho
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Breeders and commercial business stalls are different prices


----------



## The_Geeza (Feb 17, 2014)

kitten_pheonix said:


> Breeders and commercial business stalls are different prices


so if I just wanted to bring some hatchies to sell how much would the table cost me?


----------



## kitten_pheonix (Feb 17, 2014)

The_Geeza said:


> so if I just wanted to bring some hatchies to sell how much would the table cost me?



I only know the rough prices for Newcastle expo 
$80 for a breeder stall 
$150 for a commercial store stall

The size of the stall is larger for shops so thats why they pay more =]


----------



## HAMISH_NOAH (Feb 17, 2014)

I got my woodie colony from camo as well as my ackie


----------



## schoona (Feb 18, 2014)

I got a 66% het axanthic from Calico lines Female BHP, will go good with my 100% male (percentages should have been the other way around I know).

Pick up when T gets back from holidays  if only his magic looking white axanthic was FS  

really thought there would be way more jungles and jags, and was surprised to see the amount of BHP there.


----------



## Senator358 (Feb 18, 2014)

[MENTION=39735]schoona[/MENTION] if you are after some axanthic bhp's let me know and I'll pm you a seller. Top quality animals!

There wasn't many jungles because most are not feeding well enough yet to be offered for sale. There should be more at the Penrith, Newcastle and Illawara expos. Jags seem to have sold really well this year and most have been pre-ordered. There should still be some at the expos later on though.


----------



## schoona (Feb 18, 2014)

Senator358 said:


> @schoona if you are after some axanthic bhp's let me know and I'll pm you a seller. Top quality animals!
> 
> There wasn't many jungles because most are not feeding well enough yet to be offered for sale. There should be more at the Penrith, Newcastle and Illawara expos. Jags seem to have sold really well this year and most have been pre-ordered. There should still be some at the expos later on though.



Hopefully punch out my own  
but his white one did look amazing (less grey than others I saw)

Makes sense with the jags etc, just thought castle hill would be the biggest expo so best of the best would be out


----------



## kitten_pheonix (Feb 18, 2014)

I was surprised at how many albino darwins there were. 
My partner picked up 2 n.amyea from Knobtail Kingdom


----------



## kittycat17 (Feb 19, 2014)

I didn't buy anything ( was sooooo tempted to) but got plenty of great tips and information from other breeders about price ranges for hatchlings etc 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hugsta (Feb 19, 2014)

It was a great day, sold a few animals to make an even better day, and it's always great to catch up with mates you haven't seen since last years expos...
Tables were $150 for sellers on the day as well.
Looking forward to selling at hawkesbury herps show in Penrith, it always proves to be a great show.

See you all there.

Daz


----------



## reptilezac (Feb 20, 2014)

Sel said:


> Who were selling woodie colonies?


camosreptiles


----------



## Sel (Feb 20, 2014)

Thanks. What was the prices? 
I might have to get some if hes at Penrith.


----------



## Pythons Rule (Feb 20, 2014)

I found out that the price for a breeders stall is $150 2metre stall $250 for 3m stall. you need to be a member with the club which is $10 and to exhibit animals for competition its $5 per animal.


----------



## HAMISH_NOAH (Feb 20, 2014)

they were pretty decent there were some really good bargains just got to get there early to find them


----------



## Pythons Rule (Feb 20, 2014)

hugsta said:


> It was a great day, sold a few animals to make an even better day, and it's always great to catch up with mates you haven't seen since last years expos...
> Tables were $150 for sellers on the day as well.
> Looking forward to selling at hawkesbury herps show in Penrith, it always proves to be a great show.
> 
> ...



what's your breeding name?

I am trying to decide if I will have enough animals to put into it... maybe next year. 
my breeding name is Jo's Paradise of Pythons.

can ya only have your name on business cards not table and banner?


----------



## sam78s (Feb 21, 2014)

Gosh, I'd love a woodie colony too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Londos1990 (Feb 27, 2014)

When is the penrith expo?


----------



## Ramsayi (Feb 27, 2014)

This Sunday


----------

